# I gotta take a break-not feeling well.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry guys,Im really not feeling well. I've got some random evil virus and i feel absolutely shocking. So i might disappear for a couple days. I'll try and get online to check things out later, but dont hold your breath.Well, on the upside, at least its not my IBS!Nikki


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I feel ya! I'm suffering through my 4th kidney infection in 3 months and viral bronchitis at the moment. So many pills I feel like that's all I eat!Hope you feel better soon!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh man, I hope you guys get better!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hope you get better, Nikki! I know other ailments are awful since you have to deal with IBS most of the time.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope you feel better!You too, Kestrel!


----------

